# 8.1 safe mode



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi just bought a new lap top with windows 8.1 on it. I would like to know how to get into safe mode. Can anyone please help?


The reason I want to get into safe mode is I want to uninstall avast and I was told to do it in safe mode, shut the pc down, then run ccleaner and then reinstall avast.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are quite a few ways
from desktop
windows key + C 
to charms bar
click settings
power
hold down shift key and click restart
then on the next window that opens on restart
go troubleshoot
advanced options
startup settings
from the list 
Safe Mode

DO NOT use CCleaner use the special tool from AVAST
http://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

Please do NOT use CCleaner on Windows 8.1
It is not necessary and if you run it in default mode there is every chance it will damage the system

That would NOT apply to using CCleaner for this purpose providing you ensured exactly what you were having it delete.

Whether reinstalling AVAST is a good idea - only time will tell, but there have been some problems with it on 8.1.
In fairness to Avast there have also been problems with other 3rd party AV programs on 8.1


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks macboatmaster. I've been running ccleaner and seems like it didn't hurt anything but the problem I've been having is when typing (usually in an email), I will check my typing and there will be a letter or even 5 or more letters missing. Then all of a sudden after sitting for a few seconds, all the letters appear. During this hesisation time the pc is pretty much locked up.

I asked this on another site but not much help and I've noticed you are well respected on this site.

Here is a little info about my pc.

Its a HP. AMD , A8 
4mb ram, 1tb hd
as stated 8.1

I only used ccleaner because I've used it on my old xp computer which I had to do often so I figured I should do it on this one also.

I was told to uninstall avast because an old version won't up date and may be causing my problem. I was going to use the uninstall from avast.

I've attached some snapshots of my pc. The only thing I see that may be a problem (I'm no expert at all) is drive 0 will spike to 100% for a few seconds.
===================

This was taken from task manager. Maybe you don't need it.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 5:46:57 PM, on 11/19/2014
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17416)

Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ShowMyPCService\tvnserver.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP CoolSense\CoolSense.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP System Event\HPMSGSVC.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\CyberLink\YouCam\YouCamService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\avastui.exe
C:\Users\terry\AppData\Local\Pokki\Engine\HostAppS ervice.exe
C:\Users\terry\AppData\Local\Pokki\Engine\HostAppS ervice.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\MsoSync.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Users\terry\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\INe tCache\IE\I33QIPFP
\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 
https://www.yahoo.com?fr=hp-avast&type=iedef
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?...simp=yhs-001&p=
{searchTerms}
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
Juno Internet Service- Value-priced Internet Service Provider - ISP - Free, low-cost and fast Internet Access
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 
https://www.yahoo.com?fr=hp-avast&type=iedef
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?...simp=yhs-001&p=
{searchTerms}
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
https://www.yahoo.com?fr=hp-avast&type=iedef
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows
\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: avast! Online Security - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:
\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Evernote extension - {92EF2EAD-A7CE-4424-B0DB-499CF856608E} - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\EvernoteIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Network Check Helper - {E76FD755-C1BA-4DCB-9F13-99BD91223ADE} - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources
\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE
\Core-Static\amd64\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AccelerometerSysTrayApplet] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-
Packard\HP 3D DriveGuard\AccelerometerST.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tvncontrol] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ShowMyPCService
\tvnserver.exe" -controlservice -slave
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPMessageService] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP 
System Event\HPMSGSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AvastUI.exe] "C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast
\AvastUI.exe" /nogui
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Pokki] C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe "%LOCALAPPDATA%
\Pokki\Engine\Launcher.dll",RunLaunchPlatform
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epson Stylus NX230] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS
\x64\3\E_IATIHLA.EXE /FU "C:\Users\terry\AppData\Local\Temp\E_SE780.tmp " /EF 
"HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Itibiti.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Itibiti Soft Phone
\Itibiti.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\Program 
Files\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\Program Files
\Microsoft Office 15\Root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework
\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckPlugin.dll ,-103 - {25510184-5A38-4A99-
B273-DCA8EEF6CD08} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support 
Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\NCLauncherFromI E.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support 
Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\HPNetworkCheckP lugin.dll,-102 - {25510184-
5A38-4A99-B273-DCA8EEF6CD08} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support 
Framework\Resources\HPNetworkCheck\NCLauncherFromI E.exe
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - 
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-
5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-
EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root
\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-
EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office 15\root
\Office15\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote\Resource.dll,-101 - 
{A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote
\Evernote\\EvernoteIERes\AddNote.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Evernote\Evernote
\Resource.dll,-101 - {A95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Evernote\Evernote\\EvernoteIERes\AddNote.htm l
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - 
http://qtinstall.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {A4110378-789B-455F-AE86-3A1BFC402853} (ZPA_SHVL Object) - 
http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames...l.cab55579.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - 
http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramewor....cab102118.cab
O18 - Protocol: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files
\Microsoft Office 15\root\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
O23 - Service: AdaptiveSleepService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATI 
Technologies\ATI.ACE\A4\AdaptiveSleepService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:
\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Program 
Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - AVAST Software - C:\Program Files\AVAST 
Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour
\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Dragon Notes Core (DACoreService) - Nuance Communications, Inc. - 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Nuance\Dragon Notes\Core\DACore.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GamesAppIntegrationService - WildTangent - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppIntegrationService.exe
O23 - Service: GamesAppService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\WildTangent Games\App\GamesAppService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Support Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:
\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\hpsa_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard 
Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: @oem13.inf,%hpservice_desc%;HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - c:\Program 
Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP System Event\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 
(IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe 
(file missing)
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows
\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown 
owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HP SimplePass Service (omniserv) - Softex Inc. - C:\Program 
Files\Hewlett-Packard\SimplePass\OmniServ.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown 
owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Realtek Audio Service (RtkAudioService) - Realtek Semiconductor - 
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkAudioService64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner 
- C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - 
C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SynTPEnh Caller Service (SynTPEnhService) - Synaptics 
Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnhService.exe
O23 - Service: tbaseprovisioning - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. - C:\Windows
\SysWOW64\tbaseprovisioning.exe
O23 - Service: TightVNC Server (tvnserver) - GlavSoft LLC. - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\ShowMyPCService\tvnserver.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown 
owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Update neurowise - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\neurowise\updateneurowise.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown 
owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:
\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:
\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown 
owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - 
Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file 
missing)
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - 
Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file 
missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - 
Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 
(WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player
\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 11625 bytes

I honestly don't remember if I had typing problems and lock up problems before I ran ccleaner or not.

Any ideas or thoughts?

Thanks in advance Terry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am in the UK and it is switch off time - 0150
I will certainly do my best to help you I will be back about 1600 hrs UK time.
CCleaner on 8.1 in default mode is a definite and absolute NO


The way Windows 8.1 manages it file system is far more complex than it ever was on XP or even 7


The usual result of CCleaner on 8.1 is problems with the Store and in some cases Windows defender, as CCleaner in default mode fools Windows defender into thinking a scan has never been run.


AVAST on 8.1 does cause problems on some computers and this is often first noticed when browsing.


My first recommend would be to uninstall AVAST and leave it uninstalled and see how it goes.


When you reboot after the uninstall check that Windows defender is running, update it REBOOT and run a quick scan


ONLY a quick scan is necessary unless something is found


See how it is then and I will post as soon as I come back online and read your reply.


Another problem with Ccleaner in default mode on Windows 8.1 is that it prevents some aspects of the troubleshooter running as it deletes some records that the troubleshooter uses to determine the problem


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

I uninstalled avast, rebooted and made sure ms firewall was working. Its hard to tell if its better on not but I will try it for a couple days and get back with you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good but have you checked that windows defender is now enabled



> When you reboot after the uninstall check that Windows defender is running, update it REBOOT and run a quick scan
> 
> ONLY a quick scan is necessary unless something is found


Re Hijack - you will notice numerous reports of file missing.
Ignore them please they are usually errors
HiJack is unreliable in this regard on 64 bit systems

However a quick look at it - HiJack
I do not see the purpose of this software

O23 - Service: TightVNC Server (tvnserver) - GlavSoft LLC. - C:\Program Files 
(x86)\ShowMyPCService\tvnserver.exe

http://www.tightvnc.com/faq.php


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, defender is on, updated and detects nothing. I've used the pc an no difference since avast was uninstalled. Still will lock up or freeze every so often, then clears up and works fine after 10-15 seconds. Anything else you want me to check? 


Just so you know I am not very good at the 8.1 features and how to do things, so a good thorough explanation is needed. Sorry for being so illiterate.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do this please
Clean boot it and see how it is then
READ carefully please the procedure for clean boot and ensure that you do click to hide all Microsoft services before disabling the others
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-gb


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

I haven't done the clean boot yet, because maybe I should clarify something. When I say typing is a problem, I have to be on the net. Even scrolling or clicking links is a problem when I'm on the net. When I have an problem, the disk 0 in task manager is pegged to 100% for 3-8 seconds. Typing is only a problem when typing on the web. The only time I have a problem, I have to be on the web.


If I do a clean boot, will I be able to get on the web to try it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did as you requested and did a cleanboot. At first I thought it worked better but the longer I used the pc, the more it started acting up again.


I forgot to mention also that I get this message occasionally (attached).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Return it to normal boot


Type msconfig in the search box, and then tap or click *msconfig*.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the *Services *tab, clear the check box beside *Hide all Microsoft services*, and then tap or click *Enable all*.
ap or click the *Startup *tab, and then tap or click *Open Task Manager*.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click *OK*.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
2. press the windows key + the R key
the run box will open

copy and paste this into the run box

*"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -extoff *

Internet explorer will open without add-ons
using that window of IE test it again
It is a one run cmd so if you close IE and re-open it , it will then open as normal

It maybe that whilst running without add-ons some aspects will not work such as viewing video etc, but see if the typing is ok


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

I did as you said and not running add-on's and it runs almost perfect. We are on the right track. It did freeze a couple times but its a lot better. Typing is great. Only mistakes were mine. Is there something we can do now to keep it working but with add-ons? Do I need them all? You tell me what's next.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

GO IE as normal so then it will be running with the add-ons
then click on the IE page - tools and then manage add-ons
as you select them you can then choose disable and in some cases remove
Use this as your guide
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/internet-explorer/manage-add-ons#ie=ie-11

disable first
work your way through until you fid the culprit

If that does not find the problem we will proceed to the next step


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

First of all I want to thank Macboatmaster for being such a professional so very knowledgeable and the willingness to help people like myself. Its obvious you know what your talking about. I am so impressed with this site.


What I found was there were 3 add-ons from MSN games. I'm not 100% sure all my problems have been taken care of, but it works so much better, as it is now, I can live with it. Unless it gets worse or unless another problem pops up I'm going to let you concentrate on helping someone else. 


Again Macboatmaster thank you so much. 


Terry Witt U.S.A.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome and thanks for expressing appreciation


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 21, 2014)

Macboatmaster.... I thought we had my pc fixed but I think I reacted too soon. I will get back later as with holidays and all I don't have time to mess with it now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers will wait to hear from you


----------

